# Error de GentooEBDA

## minskog

¿Le ha pasao a alguien que un buen dia da ese error al arrancar la Gentoo?. Habiendo arrancado sin problemas la vez anterior y sin tocar nada. Ya me ha dado en tres maquinas distintas. Y me da miedo por que en google no sale nada   :Twisted Evil:  .

Creia que era el kernel pero si entro por chroot, copio bzImage como bzImage.mins y creo una entrada en el lilo nueva que llame a ese arranca bien. El lilo esta bien configurado de hecho la seccion que arranca el bzImage.mins es copiada de la que falla. 

La version instalada es la 1.3b (la ultima).

Un saludo

----------

## Tuxisuau

Usa grub. No creo que te solucione nada, pero grub mola mas, y es el estandar en Gentoo :P

----------

## minskog

al arrancar el bzImage.mins se arregla el problema y ya arranca  con cualquier seccion cosa mas rara el tema este.

tuxisau :*** lilo powah

un saludo

----------

